# Bad News Re Blackpool Sob Sob



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Pass me a voddy someone - I'm inconsolable! I can't do Blackpool Championship Show  - I'm marking KS3 English papers and they've brought the cut-off day forward from 27th June to 23rd June, which means that I'll have to mark all weekend instead of coming and having fun and meeting up with Debbie and Leoti and everyone! The friends we were going to stay with have a new beardie puppy as well and I was soooo looking forward to seeing her. 

It's not fair! (Stamps feet, throws self to ground and beats fists on floor in a right paddy)


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww spellweaver thats total crud for you, its not fair one bit 
heres some nasty voddy to help u through the weekend


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwww poo - never mind, there'll be other days (((HUGS)))


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Look on the bright side there are a load more shows coming up and I know Leoti is going to some of those have started a thread for windsor which is the next show and will then do one for the one after that hopefully some of the non-showing members will attend them as well!! It is hoped that dh.dti and T--Jay are going to come to Leeds bringing Jumberlina as well


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwwww Val thats such a shame hun - was looking forward to seeing you again - I am at Leeds and South Wales if you are going there?
TJay and DH going to Leeds??? OOHHHHHHHHH Now then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Awwwww Val thats such a shame hun - was looking forward to seeing you again - I am at Leeds and South Wales if you are going there?
> TJay and DH going to Leeds??? OOHHHHHHHHH Now then


I am at South Wales on the gate taking passes


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Pass me a voddy someone - I'm inconsolable! I can't do Blackpool Championship Show  - I'm marking KS3 English papers and they've brought the cut-off day forward from 27th June to 23rd June, which means that I'll have to mark all weekend instead of coming and having fun and meeting up with Debbie and Leoti and everyone! The friends we were going to stay with have a new beardie puppy as well and I was soooo looking forward to seeing her.
> 
> It's not fair! (Stamps feet, throws self to ground and beats fists on floor in a right paddy)


awwwww Val was looking forward to meeting you , dont worry am going to Leeds and The Welsh kennel club at Bulith Wells and touch wood Bakewell 
(((((((((((((((hugs )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) you could bring the papers and mark them at the show LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the hugs and support, everyone - and the voddy, griffpan!  I've gotten over my childish paddy now, and have gritted my teeth and accepted that I've just gotta do it - been marking all day and my eyes are crossed 

We're not entered at Windsor, but I am doing South Wales (so I'll say hello on the gate Tashi and come and find you, Debbie!), National Working & Pastoral, East of England, Leeds (see you there, Leoti - and also T-Jay and DH and Jumberlina), Border Collie Club of Wales, Bakewell and WKC - so I suppose at 7 shows in the next two months I shouldn't really complain!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh dear. Are Emma and Sarah still taking the dogs or is no one going?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oh dear. Are Emma and Sarah still taking the dogs or is no one going?


No it was only going to be me and Emma as Dieter and Sarah are both working - so we're just having to forgo our entry. Calli is well into her season now so we wouldn't have been taking her; it would just have been Baggio. Sigh - at least we'll save the petrol money!

The worst thing is we usually stay with friends who live near the showground and they've got a 15 week old beardie pup - we saw her at the Bergie AGM the other weekend and were really looking forward to seeing her again. (We were looking forward to seeing our friends agan too, of course  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Poor Baggio will miss out! I'll take him!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Tashi - wear a badge LOL And I can say hello on my way in 
Daz and TJay we have to arrange to meet at Leeds.
Leoti - we have to arrange to meet too.
I am meeting with Jo P at Blackpool woohoooo
Val you will be missed hun - but work has to come first and there are plenty of shows we can catch up at.
AJ - What other shows are you going to apart from Bakewell?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Debbie said:


> AJ - What other shows are you going to apart from Bakewell?


Definatly all the local(ish) ones (Birmingham, Darlington, Driffield) and the ones further away I won't know until the week before, it all depends on what dogs we have booked in here.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok hun - we will have to meet up at one of those as I dont think I am entering Bakewell


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Ok hun - we will have to meet up at one of those as I dont think I am entering Bakewell


Aw let down, I've just entered online for Bakewell!


----------

